# Wartung Spinnrollen "Ölen" oder "Fetten" ?????



## Muckimors (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

möchte meine neuen Spinnrollen ölen oder fetten. Wie mache ich es richtig und was ist das beste Rollenfett ? 

Danke und Gruß 
Muckimors


----------



## glavoc (8. Juni 2019)

Hallo Muckimors,
hatten wir hier x-Mal...

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...rollen-fetten-oder-oelen.345472/#post-4921590

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...ndere-teile-fetten-oelen.342911/#post-4868324

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/komplettanleitung-pflege-daiwa.342766/#post-4865083

benutzt du die Suchfunktion vom AB, findest du ca. 10 Seiten Threadverweise.

Beim Rollenfett hängt es primär davon ab, was du mit denen konkret vor hast.

lg


----------



## alexpp (8. Juni 2019)

Aus Videos kann viel gelernt werden. Im AB wird oft Tackle Advisors verlinkt. Ich bevorzuge russischsprachige Videos, nicht nur wegen der Sprache.

"Spezielle" Fette und Öle gibt es von Scandex (ReelX), Shimano, Daiwa, Penn usw., oft vergleichsweise teuer.
Hier muss man in der Tat schauen, ob für Süß- oder Salzwasser und die Größe der Rolle ist nicht unerheblich.


----------



## Muckimors (8. Juni 2019)

Besten Dank !!!!


----------



## Michael.S (8. Juni 2019)

Ich für meinen Teil würde nie eine Rolle ohne Grund öffnen und fetten , ich habe Qualitätsrollen die habe ich über 20 Jahre im Einsatz und das sehr oft , die laufen wie am ersten Tag ohne das ich die jemals geöffnet habe , anders dagegen das Röllchen am Schnurbügel , das sollte man schon ab und zu leicht ölen


----------



## alexpp (8. Juni 2019)

Viele sehr erfahrene Schrauber sagen sogar, man sollte eine neue Rolle erst neu fetten. Die sind ab Werk nicht immer optimal geschmiert. Der Meinung bin ich auch. Später dann jede paar Jahre, optimal wäre sogar vor jeder Angelsaison.


----------



## Wollebre (9. Juni 2019)

@Muckimors
Die Anleitung mal aus einer Shimano Webseite kopiert.
Öl braucht man nur an wenige Stellen. In das Getriebe und zum Auspinseln des ganzen Getriebegehäuses nur Fett nehmen!
Die Teile im Schnurlauf fette ich nur noch mit einem ganz weichen Fett. Das hält länger als jedes Öl. Das Drehen des Röllchens wird dadurch nicht behindert. Dreht sich eh nur unter Schnurspannung beim Einkurbeln!
Die Konsistenz des Getriebefettes muß dem Durchzugsvermögen der Rolle angepaßt sein. Ein Fett welches für eine Big Game Rolle genau richtig ist, wird z.B. eine 1000er Statio kaum noch kurbeln lassen.
Denke auch daran die Innenseite der Gehäusekappe wie auch die Unterseite des Rollengehäuses zu fetten. Die Kappen schließen alle nicht wasserdicht ab. Für die Optik haben dann noch einige Kappen Durchbrüche durch die Wasser eindringt. Warum manche Hersteller dann noch eine Dichtung eingesetzt haben bleibt deren Geheimnis.... Wenn das Wasser, besonders Salzwasser permanent darin stehen bleibt, kann es zu Korrosion am Gehäuse wie auch der Kappe kommen! 

Als Fette eignen sich alle Marinefette wie sie z.B. an AB Motore eingesetzt werden. Nur diese Fette haben erweiterten Korrosionsschutz. Fett nur dünn auftragen. Dickes Einkleistern ist kontraproduktiv. 
Wenn du eine Rolle mit Wartungsöffnung haben solltest, presse von dort kein Fett in das Getriebe. Alle Stellen vom Pinion und Main Gear werden so nicht erreicht. Denke das ist der Grund warum Shimano bei den neuen Modellen auf die Öffnung verzichtet hat.

Viel Spaß

Wolfgang


----------



## Maxthecat (21. Juni 2019)

Moin !
Öle und auch Fette gibt es auch hier von Reel X zu kaufen . Nicht billig aber da braucht man ja nicht sooo viel zur Wartung einer Rolle .  http://www.70grad-nord.de/schmierstoffe.html


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2019)

einfache Formel: Dead Bolt- Lager / Sofort- Stopp- Rücklaufsperrlager nur mit Öl verarzten, den Rest mit Fett!


----------



## Wollebre (11. Juli 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> einfache Formel: Dead Bolt- Lager / Sofort- Stopp- Rücklaufsperrlager nur mit Öl verarzten, den Rest mit Fett!



so einfach ist das.
Beim Fett noch auf die Konsistenz achten. 
Die Konsistenz die für eine 130lbs Big Game Rolle notwendig ist, wird man eine kleine BC oder Stationär kaum noch kurbeln können.
Darum nur Fett und Öl nehmen die sich untereinander "vertragen" und nicht separieren. 

Egal ob in Süß- oder Salzwasser geangelt wird, nehmt vorzugsweise Marinefett/-öl. Nur diese bieten einen ausreichend hohen Korrosionsschutz.


----------



## Wollebre (20. Juli 2019)

_Darum nur Fett und Öl nehmen die sich untereinander "vertragen" und nicht separieren.
_
Da hätte ich etwas weiter ausführen müssen.
Fette lassen sich mit Öl zu weicherer Konsistenz mischen. Wichtig nur das beide Produkte sich nach einige Wochen nicht anfangen
zu separieren. Darum sollte Fett und Öl möglichst vom gleichen Hersteller sein, oder sich beim Hersteller erkundigen ob die Produkte untereinander gemischt werden dürfen.
Wenn keine Auskunft zu bekommen ist, die jeweils kleinsten Einheiten kaufen und selbst austesten.

Die von_ Maxthecat _genannten ReelX Produkte können untereinander gemischt werden. Kommt nicht zur Separation der Bestandteile.
Verträgt sich u.a. auch mit dem Fett von Shimano und dem Cal`s Bremsenfett. Das in eigene Tests über sechs Wochen getestet.

Wie gut oder schlecht der Korrosionsschutz unterschiedlicher Produkte ist kann man einfach selbst testen.
Salzwasser anrühren (35g Salz auf 1L Wasser entspricht Seewasser). In einen alten Kunststoffbecher füllen. Dann unterschiedliche Metallstücke einfetten und zum Salzwasser geben. 2-3 Tage drin liegen lassen, rausholen und an der Luft trocknen lassen. Dann wieder versenken. In dem Rhytmus das über 6 Wochen durchziehen. Wenn danach kein Metallstück Korrosion zeigt, kann es bedenkenlos in alle Rollen angewendet werden.


----------



## alexpp (20. Juli 2019)

Denkst Du, das gilt für alle Shimano Fette, die bei Rollen zum Einsatz kommen ?
Mich interessieren besonders DG06 und DG13. Ich will vor allem DG06 mit Shimanoöl verdünnen.
Bisher Achse und Wormshaft mit DG06 gefettet, ab jetzt wird mit dem Gemisch versucht. Nur Öl wäre wohl zu mager.


----------



## wurmwerfer (27. August 2020)

Moin, 
Rollenfette werden zu Mondpreisen über den Freundlichen verhökert. Das klassische Stauferfett separiert leicht und verharzt nach etwa 20-30 Jahren. Vielfach wird eine Rollenpflege, d.h. Nachfetten, jährlich empfohlen. Bei intensivem Gebrauch ist sollte man das monatlich tun, bei seltenem Gebrauch alle 3-5 Jahre.
Moderne Fette mit höchster Salzwasserbeständigkeit sind keine Fette mehr im herkömmlichen Sinne, sondern Salze. Lithiumsalze ( der Fettsäure ) sind meist blau eingefärbt und finden sich in Penn Rollen, auch in Z-Antrieben von Yamaha oder auch in LKW-Radlagern. Alles der gleiche Dre..  .
Ratet welches Fett am günstigsten ist! LM Achsfett blau in der Kartusche zu teilen mit 5 Kollegen und ihr braucht und wollt nix anderes mehr. 
Für mich ist die Diskussion zu Ende, ich bin versorgt.


----------

